# Job Vacancy for Management Accountant



## AliceWT (Jun 18, 2014)

Management Accountant, based in Africa, Guinea
(2 Years contract)

The Management Accountant assist the finance team and ensures the companies finance function is efficiently organized and produces accurate financial and management accounts.

Reports to : CFO

Duties include:
•Planning, setting up and directing system to record materials, labour and overhead cost
•Developing cost allocation and financial reporting system
•Daily cost analysis and initiating cost investigation studies.
•Weekly cash reporting and evaluating requirements for fund
•Prepare annual financial budget and quarterly financial forecast
•Monthly financial analysis of business units performance, including Act vs Bud analysis
•Preparation and compilation of company’s operational report
•Other adhoc duties as assigned from time to time

Requirements of the role: 
•Accounting/Finance degree graduate. CIMA qualification preferred
•Knowledge of financial analytical tools. IFRS knowledge is an advantage	
•Minimum 5 years of experience, preferably in Mining or Manufacturing industry
•Adaptable to fast pace working environment
•Proven leadership and management skills
•Good analytical skills and self-organized
•Computer literate with good excel skills and solid understanding of accounting software principles
•Able to read and write Mandarin and English
•2 years contract


----------

